# Name of this plant? (Pic Included)



## MaQuade (Feb 16, 2008)

I picked this up at a local pet-chain store and the tab simply called it an aquatic combo (there were several together). The one I'd most like to identify is the one with the long leaves with the red at the edges. The second pic looks like some sort of sword, maybe? The third I'm also clueless on. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

I will guess that these are terrestrial plants. Just a guess because I can't identify them for sure. My reason for this guess is the first plant with purple edges is so beautiful that if it were an aquatic plant it would be widely sought and well known among planted aquarium people.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm afraid they are all non-aquatic plants. The first is a Draceana cultivar, the second is, I think, a Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum wallisii) and the third is a fern who's name I can't remember at the moment. All will do quite well potted up as house plants in a humid spot (the peace lily isn't very fussy at all aand makes a good house plant IME), but not submerged in your tank.

I would take them back to the Pet store and ask for a refund as they are not aquatic plants and they were sold as such. Over here that would come squarely under the Trades Description Act; not sure what the equivalent law is for you in the states if you have one.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ed, the third plant is the fern _Trichomanes javanicum_. And you're right, it isn't aquatic.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Trichomanes javanicum


Otherwise known as Borneo fern. Some people claim it will grow submersed. Never did for me. The "Peace lily" will grow with just its roots in the water. This is the plant that is used in those Betta vases, but not likely to do very well under water.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. Mind went totally blank when I tried to recall it's name!


----------



## MaQuade (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the help... I was beginning to suspect that these weren't aquatic. A few on-line plant distributors have not been able to identify them either.

Back to PetCo they go...


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

First plant is a Ti plant. I have grown it emersed, just the roots in the tank, it is not an underwater plant.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Petco is known for this too. I made friends with teh aquatics guy at my local petco, and I told him that 90% were not true aquatic, and asked why he sold them. He said he knows they aren't, and he doesn't get to order the plants. He said he only sells them to people that approach him with an attitude lol, kinda like a waiter spitting in your food. It's funny but it's not. They will take them back.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Great employee. (Did you ask him why he sold them to YOU? lol)


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

lol ran into this problem prior to petco, once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Could be worse, the person who runs the fish department at the local petco(who is supposed to be an expert) has told me that they are(including stuff like mondo grass and aqua ferns and such) because if they weren't they wouldn't get them in. Also, apparently her non-aquatics grow like weeds underwater in her tanks. . .


----------

